# 2013 Cruze LT P106, P1101, P0171, P015B,



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check the date code on the battery. If it's the one that shipped with the car, change it. Period. End of story. It's outlived it's brothers.

Batteries can be flaky. One of the battery's job is to be a filter for the alternator. Computers really hate bad power. 

But another possibility is a bad battery ground cable. That's covered by an extended warranty by GM, so a dealer should be able to take care of that.


----------

